# My Video Contest



## Cube-Fu (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## applemobile (Oct 24, 2012)

Can you please confirm, at the start I thought you said 'science' then at te end you said silent? Probably says in the description but I can't read it. Can you confirm in text what you require for plebants like myself?


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 24, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Can you please confirm, at the start I thought you said 'science' then at te end you said silent? Probably says in the description but I can't read it. Can you confirm in text what you require for plebants like myself?



This is the description, I hope it clears stuff up:


Make your own (relatively) silent, educational video. No more talking than any of my normal videos, no music, and it must be as thorough and entertaining as possible. Can be about anything, from making a cup of tea, to starting a friction fire; points will be awarded for originality and charm, but the most important thing will be clarity.
Prizes: Cubing puzzles (if you're a cuber/want them) Catapults (handmade/naturals/boardcuts, and/or a beginners set) Bushcrafting (Skins/Birch-tar; possibly Birch bark and leather sheets as well)

One month from now, the best will be chosen by me, all entrants must be a subscriber, and post a video response. Good luck.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Oct 24, 2012)

That's it, hope to see responses from you.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you. Marvellous. I might enter. I always say this, then I forget. This time is different! I want that rubik's triangle.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Oct 24, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Thank you. Marvellous. I might enter. I always say this, then I forget. This time is different! I want that rubik's triangle.



Hahaha; if I don't get many cubing responses, it'll be yours.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 27, 2012)

Silent video. Does that mean we can't make an educational video about how to play an instrument, for example? Because that would mean music...


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 27, 2012)

we allowed to use text captions?


----------



## Cube-Fu (Oct 28, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Silent video. Does that mean we can't make an educational video about how to play an instrument, for example? Because that would mean music...


That's fine, just don't chat away, use other ways of indicating what you're doing.



5BLD said:


> we allowed to use text captions?


Yep, text is fine, but try and keep it simple.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 28, 2012)

Clever. Lol I have an idea but it would just be so stupid. Original, though.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Oct 28, 2012)

Would you like to see more of the puzzles on offer?



SpeedSolve said:


> Clever. Lol I have an idea but it would just be so stupid. Original, though.


Bring it on, more the merrier. If it's well done, it's in with a chance of winning, no matter how stupid.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 29, 2012)

Cube-Fu said:


> Would you like to see more of the puzzles on offer?



Yes.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok, more in the next couple of days.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 2, 2012)

I couldn't fall asleep the other day because I was thinking about my idea. It was kind of fun. Problem is I'm not sure when I'll have time to make it.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 2, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I couldn't fall asleep the other day because I was thinking about my idea. It was kind of fun. Problem is I'm not sure when I'll have time to make it.


Sounds great; would like to have you enter, you have till the 22nd, please do it, the more the merrier.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 2, 2012)

That's a lot of puzzles. How many does the winner get?


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 2, 2012)

Ooh, those are some nice puzzles. This really makes me want to enter.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 3, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> That's a lot of puzzles. How many does the winner get?


Depends, but at least four. If I really like you, or you're interested in other types of puzzle, could be quite a few more. Or if you don't want any of the big ones, I'll give away six or seven.


SirWaffle said:


> Ooh, those are some nice puzzles. This really makes me want to enter.


Sorry, is this genuine?


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 3, 2012)

Cube-Fu said:


> Depends, but at least four. If I really like you, or you're interested in other types of puzzle, could be quite a few more. Or if you don't want any of the big ones, I'll give away six or seven.
> 
> Sorry, is this genuine?



Not sure what you mean by that. But what I mean to be more exact is they don't look crummy and worn down beyond use. And that really does make me want to enter knowing that I might win something that is not going to fall apart in 2 seconds.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 4, 2012)

SirWaffle said:


> Not sure what you mean by that. But what I mean to be more exact is they don't look crummy and worn down beyond use. And that really does make me want to enter knowing that I might win something that is not going to fall apart in 2 seconds.


Ah! Sorry, that was my fault, it was lost in type, thought you were thinking the puzzles were crappy. They're all good quality puzzles, some from the 80's still going strong, well worth a free entry into a contest ...


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 7, 2012)

C'mon guys and gals, get filming ... I can offer even more puzzles if you want, not twisty puzzles?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 7, 2012)

Cube-Fu said:


> C'mon guys and gals, get filming ... I can offer even more puzzles if you want, not twisty puzzles?



Like I said in PM I'm not really interested in the puzzles, but I do have a decent idea now. I'll video it if I get a good chance to.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm just procrastinating. Still two weeks...


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 8, 2012)

There's almost no contest for cubers at the moment, so you're in with a good chance. Would love to see what you do anyway, Bob.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 8, 2012)

I am still procrastinating too


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 8, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I am still procrastinating too


Well, don't fill up before dinner (tee-hee)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 15, 2012)

So I just want to say that I pretty much finished filming for my video! I just need to do some video editing and such. I actually didn't do what I originally thought of doing. But this is so much better! So yeah... stay tuned... I'll have it up before the 22nd for sure. Fun and cool project.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 15, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> So I just want to say that I pretty much finished filming for my video! I just need to do some video editing and such. I actually didn't do what I originally thought of doing. But this is so much better! So yeah... stay tuned... I'll have it up before the 22nd for sure. Fun and cool project.


Glad you liked the idea, at the moment your the only cuber, so it's looking good for you; I can't wait to see it. Thanks.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 19, 2012)

Closing soon, if it's not in, you can't win ...


----------

